# Epic Fail By The Marriott Hotel



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Gee - free for a whole 30 minutes.

*Marriott customer* : I lost my wife and son in those attacks so thank you for this generous gesture.

*Marriott employee* : Sir - the time is now 9:20 am so the offer is no longer valid. Please put down the mini-muffin.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Don't forget the free coffee too......how ridiculous. Someone should be fired for that...


----------



## do-boy86 (Sep 3, 2013)

I thought you meant the Marriott logo looking like 2 towers falling down with smoke billowing


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

i dont see the huge issue, a nice gesture


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I think they might as well not. It's kind of weird.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

nigerian prince said:


> i dont see the huge issue, a nice gesture


The issue is that, while yes they are "remembering" by providing a free perk, its an incredibly cheap offer. They might as well have not done anything at all, if they were going to do something it should have been for the whole day, not a measly 30 minutes, and not for a measly cheap cup of coffee. Their tiny gesture is more of an insult than anything.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Master wilkins said:


> The issue is that, while yes they are "remembering" by providing a free perk, its an incredibly cheap offer. They might as well have not done anything at all, if they were going to do something it should have been for the whole day, not a measly 30 minutes, and not for a measly cheap cup of coffee. Their tiny gesture is more of an insult than anything.


Spot on Master Wilkins...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup a nice idea but poorly executed. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

the funny thing is.... the people who this is meant to remember, could careless about it as they are dead and can't enjoy that free cup of coffee or muffin even if it was longer then 30 minutes. Only ones who are complaining, are those who survived, and chances are were not even directly affected by the event! really.... people need to stop complaining about such useless crap and go out and do something so they don't get all up in arms about stupid stuff, and worry about the other crap happening in the world instead of corporate companies lame attempt at "remembering"


----------

